
Creating a ZFS zroot Raid 10 on Ubuntu 16.04 - weitzj
https://weitzj.github.io/article/creating-a-zfs-zroot-raid-10-on-ubuntu-16.04/
======
killercup
After the announcement that Ubuntu 16.04 would _support_ (not just contain)
ZFS, I was quite happy. I have a FreeNAS server at home and while FreeBSD is
awesome for basically all server-y parts of the server, FreeNAS is still based
on FreeBSD 9 and I would love to replace with a Linux-based system so I can
also use at as a build server and run some Linux-speicific tools.

But getting Ubuntu _installed_ on a ZFS partition turned out to be much more
painful than expected -- you can't easily do it by booting the server ISO from
a USB drive. Maybe I'll have some more time soon and try this again.

~~~
technion
I'm curious how much that's really an issue? I hear, constantly, people
talking about 40TB homelabs they built on individual ZFS drives to store ..
whatever.

Your OS a couple of gigabyte, and existing filesystems have a long, long
history of serving them perfectly fine. Why not install your OS and then make
yourself huge /home or whatever and mount that?

~~~
killercup
Because it's a hobby and I don't have to compromise on this? :)

Also, I want to backup my system the same way I backup the rest -- with ZFS
snapshots and send/receive. (Also, I really want to try using docker with ZFS
on this machine.)

------
NotSammyHagar
That was a lot of steps. Not practical yet.

